# Stylet iPad



## Vladimok (29 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai entendu parlé d'un nouveau stylet pour iPad beaucoup plus précis.
Avez-vous des informations ou un lien ?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Avril 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai entendu parlé d'un nouveau stylet pour iPad beaucoup plus précis.
> Avez-vous des informations ou un lien ?
> ...



Pour faire quoi?


----------



## Vladimok (29 Avril 2012)

C'est pour ma femme, elle aime bien.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Avril 2012)

Totalement inutile sur iPad, qui est destiné au doigts...

Si c'est "juste parce qu'elle préfère" pas besoin d'une précision de graphiste, n'importe lequel fera l'affaire... Et sera vite perdu car vraiment pas pratique à transporter avec l'ipad...


----------



## Vladimok (29 Avril 2012)

Sur son ipad 2, elle fait pas mal de croquis en réunion, annotation de texte.


----------



## Gwen (29 Avril 2012)

Nouvean, je ne sais pas, mais précis, il y en a déjà beaucoup. On a un fil dédié à ce genre de stylet qui est déjà ouvert.

http://forums.macg.co/ipad/stylet-precis-et-qui-glisse-576542.html


----------

